# More local collecting, better images, re-try on ID-ing



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Here is a pic dump, I need all of the plants ID'd
I know some are already ID'd but idk if they were correctly or not from some of the results so here are better images (hopefully, I know some are not to good because of the lighting, etc was hard to take) that may help with the ID's of some- also some new ones as well.
Also please when replying say what image your talking about- like if its the 4th image then please say "Hey the 4th image looks like-" cause last time i got super confused (oh hey i cant use emojis, another problem lol)

Here are images:









































































































(not related but a fish i found [below image] lol pretty)


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You got hair grass ( Eleocharis ) of some sort in one of the picture.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> You got hair grass ( Eleocharis ) of some sort in one of the picture.


I know that lol but I wish to find out what type, personally I believe its vivipara


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

3. a freshwater macro alga. don't know which
4. a panicoid grass. I'm too tired now to say what and even then it would be a guestimate. I don't like to guess
5/6 Eleocharis, yes. Adventitious plants on the tips? E. baldwinii also has those, but the bases of the culms (those aren't really leaves) are reddish and it's a bit thicker. Not as weedy. If no adventitious plants, could be a lot of things. Would need fruit, most likely.
7/8/9 Elatine
10/11 Isoetes. You covered up an important part of it with your fingers!
15/16 might be Eryngium prostratum. Might be able to tell more later.
https://plants.usda.gov/core/profile?symbol=ERPR5
17 ???(photo)
18 Potamogeton


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow those are some cool plants!!! 
if I find more stuff (I will) ill post It here

Thanks cavan sm!


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Cavan got most of them. MY ADDITIONS IN CAPS:

3. a freshwater macro alga. don't know which CHARA ?
4. a panicoid grass. I'm too tired now to say what and even then it would be a guestimate. I don't like to guess. I'LL GUESS HYDROCHLOA (LOW CONFIDENCE GUESS)
5/6 Eleocharis, yes. Adventitious plants on the tips? E. baldwinii also has those, but the bases of the culms (those aren't really leaves) are reddish and it's a bit thicker. Not as weedy. If no adventitious plants, could be a lot of things. Would need fruit, most likely.
7/8/9 Elatine ELATINE OR MAYBE BACOPA MONNIERI ?
10/11 Isoetes. You covered up an important part of it with your fingers! OR JUNCUS ?
14 REDEAR SUNFISH
15/16 might be Eryngium prostratum. Might be able to tell more later. OR RANUNCULUS PUSILLUS ? PHOTOS 12-13 MIGHT ALSO BE THIS. https://plants.usda.gov/core/profile?symbol=ERPR5
17 ??? (photo)
18 Potamogeton YES, MAYBE P. DIVERSIFOLIUS


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

thank you!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Gerald said:


> Cavan got most of them. MY ADDITIONS IN CAPS:
> 
> 3. a freshwater macro alga. don't know which CHARA ?
> 4. a panicoid grass. I'm too tired now to say what and even then it would be a guestimate. I don't like to guess. I'LL GUESS HYDROCHLOA (LOW CONFIDENCE GUESS)
> ...


It could be Chara.

7-9 are definitely Elatine. Plump stem with round leaves, among other things. Bacopa monnieri has spatulate leaves and is a lot leggier.

15-16 could be that Ranunculus, yes. Still leaning on Eryngium. But could be both if all photos are taken into account.

Could be P. diversifolius.


----------

